# This weeks Reaper Harvest



## Holly2015 (Sep 4, 2019)

Please delete


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 4, 2019)

60,000,000 +/- Scoville Heat Units


----------



## bluewhisper (Sep 4, 2019)

I had a funny screw-up this season. 

I wanted fatali plants, but my local store didn't have any. I bought a few other varieties.

Fast-forward to harvest - fatalis!     Something must have been mis-marked. I have a plate of them drying, with more on the plant.

But, what about the other people who bought those by mistake?

Mommy, these peppers look funny.

Go ahead and eat them dear, they're still good.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 4, 2019)

I've never had a Fatalii chile.
Related to Habanero but with more heat, yes?
Sounds wonderful!


----------



## xray (Sep 4, 2019)

Nice harvest Holly!!, my two Tabasco plants aren’t going to ripen in time, lots of green peppers on them though. Probably make a pepper vinegar.

I’m thinking about putting them indoors for the winter so hopefully they’ll have a head start next year.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 4, 2019)

Hell yeah man. I'd love to have a few of those! They look great


----------

